# Writer Fun: Write A Story For This Drawing



## Jynxkat (Nov 2, 2009)

Haihai- I made this drawing as an example for my upcoming commissions page and I didn't really make a story to go with it. Why don't you guys have some fun and think of some creative stuffs to go along with it and share them with everyone via this thread?
As you can see this Cheetah has leopard feet so she can climb the tree (Cheetahs aren't great climbers) and they look like gloves/boots that fit over her own extremities. She doesn't have a name yet.

http://jynxkat.artspots.com/image/38403/cheetah1

also my comic is at www.valorofzen.com

-oh and this isn't for gain or anything for me- this Cheetah is not in my comic- I just made her as an example of a simple character sketch in this style and I probably won't draw her again. This is just a nice exercise for writer types to use their brains.


----------



## Atrak (Nov 3, 2009)

*shrug* There are a number of obvious storylines to go with this leopard/cheetah hybrid that pop into my head right away.
  ~Her parents broke the taboo of no interspecies mating, and as a result she is an outcast that wants to find her niche in the world. (Possibly a mate, too  )
  ~Because of adventurous and outgoing manner, she runs away from the pack to pursue some quest or find someone/something or just adventuring.
  ~Leopard/cheetah hybrids are a rarity, and because of this, she is being mercilously pursued and/or hunted by many anthros, with a mysterious overlord in the background subtlely controlling the other hunters in order to lure her to him.

Naturally, as these all pop into my head instantly, I also, after thinking about how overused those ideas are, dismiss them. Usually the best plots require more thought  . If I was just working/playing/writing or w/e, and an idea for a story popped into my head, and it was totally inimical, or at least inimically mimical  , I would probably write a story about it, at some point or another.

*shrug* If such an idea pops into my head about a leopard/cheetah hybrid, I might post it on here  . As it's just an excercise, and not going to go anywhere writing-wise, actually posting the ideas on here are of low-importance to me atm  .


----------

